

SeatGeek Partners With Yahoo, Eclipses Better Funded Competition - kessler
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/08/23/seatgeek-partners-with-yahoo-eclipses-better-funded-competition/

======
bproper
It's nice to see a young startup with great UI and deep, predictive analytics
steal the pole position from older incumbents.

------
dminor
SeatGeek has a great UI for finding the seats you want - I've used them to
find Blazers tickets and it's much easier than going directly through StubHub
et al. Hoping they add Jeld-Wen field soon so I can find Timbers tickets
easily!

------
gsiener
Great to see another NYC startup making waves. Even better that they've got
serious technology under the hood to make it all work!

